# Les applis sont elles optimisées pour l'iPad Pro ?



## diegue (30 Novembre 2015)

A bien réfléchir l'iPad Pro peut être utile et bien adapté pour regarder des videos (appli myCanal, etc), lire des magazines (art, etc), et tout particulièrement des comics vu sa taille.
Je ne suis pas sûr qu'une appli comme Comixology prenne bien toute la place de l'écran et soit dans une définition telle que l'on utilise au mieux la qualité de l'écran. J'ai vu par exemple des films sur iMovie où l'image était de la taille de celle d'un iPad normal et je n'ai pas pu la mettre en plein écran.
Je ne souhaiterais pas retrouver des applis comme celles que l'on a connu à une époque qui n'étaient qu'une multiplication par 2 de celles de l'iPhone avec une définition très mauvaise !
Est ce que ceux qui ont un iPad pourraient me renseigner sur la qualité de la transposition ?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## diegue (3 Décembre 2015)

(je me réponds à moi-même !)
Comme je le pensais, et contrairement à ce que l'on m'a dit dans un Apple Store, une application comme comiXology n'a pas encore été optimisée pour l'iPad Pro (info de leur support, et je les remercie de m'avoir répondu !)


----------



## PO_ (20 Janvier 2016)

Pour lire les BD, il y a éventuellement une solution un peu contraignante mais qui donne d'excellents résultats : c'est de convertir les BD (qui sont très souvent au format CBR (équivalent au RAR), ou CBZ (équivalent au ZIP), en PDF sans modifier le taux de compactage jpg. Il suffit ensuite de les lire avec l'excellentissime application GoodReader ... qui permet entre autre merveille, de se connecter à un Mac en réseau et de télécharger à la volée le pdf désiré.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Janvier 2016)

Pour les BD, j'utilise depuis toujours Comic Zeal, qui a une interface, disons, un peu alambiquée, mais qui est franchement pas mal une fois qu'on y est habitué.
Il est "optimisé" pour l'iPad Pro.
Comic Zeal Comic Book Reader par Bitolithic Pty Ltd
https://appsto.re/fr/h_GSv.i


----------

